# mink skinning



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

What do you guys do when mink have lots of fat and have fat under the saddle.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I never get too carried away with scraping mink. I use a large spoon and just take the bulk of it off.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

same thing here.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I flesh everything on the same beam with the same knife (600 Necker), but as stated, don't overscrape it, same with 'rats.

Smitty


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok thanks. I read on a different forum that a guy took the saddle off of a mink because there was fat under it but I think its good enough.


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

My brother in-law fleshed one totally clean once, i told him not to. The buyer knocked his price way down. He said that the saddle still on is how they tell a wild from a ranch. Apparently the ranch mink have so much fat under the saddle that they have to take it off. I will flesh so i get most of it and push any of the saddle pulled loose back up on the stretcher. It will dry in place.


----------

